# Kingfisher on take off



## EricD (Jan 5, 2012)

Belted Kingfisher on take off as he prepares to dive bomb for minnows.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Very Nice! lovely background too!


----------



## squeepig (Jan 5, 2012)

Wonderful! And I know how hard these little buggers are to photograph!


----------



## JustinZ850 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice shot!!


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 6, 2012)

Outstanding. Just a great composition.  The exposure and colors look just fantastic on my computer screen.


----------



## chanik (Jan 6, 2012)

Great photo! Great detail!


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 11, 2012)

Fantastic shot! I love the colors ande clarity.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice catch... all that is missing is a big fat bug in it's mouth.


----------



## Edsport (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome! Award winner...


----------



## DragonHeart (Jan 12, 2012)

love this shot!  Great capture and spot on


----------

